

Ask HN: What's the best way to detect similarity in images with PHP? - ysekand

I am aware of OpenCV but I am looking for something more robust.<p>Ideally, I should be able to detect similarity in images using certain thresholds.
======
hedonist
Whatever the answer is, it probably has nothing to do with PHP.

